# HCG levels doubling less than 48 hours...take it this is ok?



## Alwilan

Hi, I'm having my HCG levels monitored due to my previous problems (1 molar & 2mc - I am lucky though and have had 3 healthy ones before these problems).
My first results using HCG calculator doubled in 24 hours the next set doubled in 31 hours. As of yesterday 1550 and i reckon I would be about 4w5d. 
I have read this is ok even though the norm is 48 hours anyone else experiencing this?
Sometimes I don't think knowing HCG levels is a good thing - you can't help reading too much into it and checking your levels on every known website!


----------



## jx6

Hi,I really dont know much about this I've had blood taken today and I get my results tomorrow then having more taken on thurs I've never had this before and I'm trying to figure out what it's all about too.
From what I've looked at tonight your hcg sounds very promising,hopefully others may be able to shed some light on the whole thing?
i'm sorry for waffling on I know I havent been any help just wanted to say hi and wish you the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

definitely sounds ok.. My 1st beta was 101- then I think 4 days later it was 795- so it doubled every 24 hours about & my doc was very happy with that.. and PRAYING- but its going well so far! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

When I had my hcg tested with my last pregnancy the hospital told me they would be very happy with a 66% rise over 48 hours.


----------

